# OpenGL not working (Arch Linux)



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 27, 2011)

i installed Arch in VirtualBox on win7. 
every thing is working fine except OpenGL
whenever desktop effects is acvited by OpenGL video gets corrupted 

display manager : KDE4



> # uname -a
> Linux myhost 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 13 07:54:18 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux





> # lspci -v
> 
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> ...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jun 2, 2011)

nobody faced this problem with arch ??


----------



## hellknight (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as I know, desktop effects are not supported by VirtualBox.. but, I can be wrong coz I never tried to activate desktop effects.. But I did try to enable Aero in Win 7 under VB but that wasn't success..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jun 2, 2011)

ok. that might be the case.

still i will keep looking.


----------

